

What does HN think of the digg relaunch? - luzon19
http://www.digg.com/

======
benologist
I went back to digg a few times and was very bored to see lots of Gawker
Media's crap, TorrentFreak's rhetoric, HuffPo's methodical pandering,
ExtremeTech gaming another audience (sadly they didn't abandon HN for digg),
BGR who are just shameless spammers, etc.

I think the new digg has amazing potential, but I think it's going to be
wasted and turned into a funnel for low quality blogs and splogs to manipulate
... again.

